# Twilliciteren



## Elendi

Hallo iedereen!

Ik volg deze fora al een hele tijd passief, maar heb me nu eindelijk geregistreerd. Ik heb namelijk enkele vragen. Ik hoop dat dit het juiste subforum is, aangezien het ook Frans en Engels aanbelangt. 

Ik studeer Toegepaste Taalkunde. Voor "Terminologie Vertaling" moet ik vertalingen zoeken voor Nederlandse neologismen. Sommige heb ik reeds gevonden, over andere vind ik absoluut niets.

Misschien kunnen jullie mij de Engelse en Franse vertalingen geven van de volgende neologismen?

_ Twilliciteren (solliciteren op Twitter)
.....

Ik hoop dat ik niets tegen de regels heb gedaan. Ik weet dat dit voor een taak is, maar ik heb verschillende vertaalsites en - databanken afgezocht. 

Ik dank jullie!


----------



## Timidinho

Hoi,

Is het nu de bedoeling om ze zelf te bedenken, of moet je op zoek gaan naar bestaande uitdrukkingen?

Edit: in het eerste geval zou ik gaan voor _*twipply*_.


----------



## Joannes

Ik zou gewoon eens vragen in EO of ze één woord hebben voor een sollicitatiegesprek over Twitter -- meer volk daar.

Nu ik erover nadenk zou dat een *(job) twitterview* kunnen zijn, neem ik aan? Wel geen werkwoord natuurlijk..


----------



## Elendi

In eerste istantie zou ik een vertaling moeten vinden (en er dan de bron bij vermelden). Mocht ik er geen vinden, moet ik er zelf een bedenken. 
Twipply is goed bedacht, dank je!

Ik zal de vraag daar ook eens stellen, bedankt.


----------



## killerbees

Volgens mij bestaat er geen precieze vertaling van 'twilliciteren' in het Engels  (maar ik ben geen veelgebruiker van Twitter dus je moet mijn mening wel  met een korrel zout nemen).

Twipply ga ik ook voor (al vermoed ik dat de meeste mensen het _twipplie_ uit zouden spreken).


----------



## petoe

Persoonlijk vind ik twilliciteren niet erg geslaagd als neologisme, maar dat is mijn mening natuurlijk.
Een neologisme vertalen lijkt me in veel gevallen onbegonnen werk, omdat ze net zo specifiek zijn en bestaan uit woorden of delen van woorden die in de ene taal perfect combineerbaar zijn maar in de andere, wanneer je ze vertaalt, helemaal niet.
Voor het Frans bvb. zie ik niet meteen hoe ze uit 'postuler' en 'twitter' een goed klinkend nieuw woord kunnen fabriceren.


----------



## Kayla321

Dat laatste lijkt mij dan juist weer reuze simpel: _twostuler_!


----------

